
How To Use Google Plus - janektm
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_start_with_google_plus.php
======
boneheadmed
Thanks for the explanation. I like the circles bit. One of the reasons I
dropped using Facebook was having to see updates regarding 95% of things I
could care less about or simply didn't have time to look at.

On the other hand, Google having your email as well all of this info is
somewhat concerning in terms of privacy.

